# How do I export from my ipod to itunes library



## 1289 (Aug 6, 2005)

I spent hours updating my track info in what I thought was my itunes library but I was doing this directly into my ipod not the itunes library. Therefore my library has the wrong info but ipod the correct info. I'm scared if I consolidate the library and ipod which I will have to do as I need to add more music to ipod that all my work will be lost. I've tried to drop and drag from the ipod to library but nothing happens. I am hoping someone has come across this problem before and can help me please.


----------

